# Movin On Up!



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just a brief history..

2004: Wife and I went to the Ft. Lauderale RV Show. Not really thinking of getting anything we left with a down payment on a Fleetwood Pop-Up Trailer.

Later that year...Baby number one. Wife an a baby with no shower or toilet is do able, but tough.

Few trips to Keys, Naples, Disney and thats it.

2006: Baby number 2 arrives! No trips for about a year.

2007: Trips to naples with 3 year old and 6 months old....BYE, BYE, POP-UP!

9/1/2007: Bougt new 2008 23RS...can't help walking into it every 10-15 minutes and just sit in it looking at things to add or change.

We have been thinking and researching since our first boy and finally decide on the Outback. We where planning on waiting until I can get a new Tow Vehicle in 8 months, but jumped on it early. Currently have a Hummer H3. Just installed an tested the Electric Brake Controler today and shold be getting a weight distribution set later this week.

Can't wait for our first trip this coming weekend.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Luck!! Congratulations!!















This is a great place for fun and info!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

ON the new 23RS and







to the family. 

We did the same thing and moved from a tent trailer to a Outback. We really love our 23rs, camping is so much more fun. I hope you enjoy yours as much as we do and ask lots of questions here on the forum.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi MiamiFamily4
















and


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Love that model. Congrats.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your new travel trailer and welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to OBers!!







Hope you'll enjoy that 23RS. BTW, I've seen large TTs towed with Hummers, on the interstates. Don't know much about their suitability for TVs, but you definitely got a nice TT, there. Wish I had smaller, lots of times, but I have to admit I love the shower on the Sydney editions! I'm a big girl, and my 23 y/o son is 6'6", and he looked at the shower in my former 27RSDS, and said, "I'll hit the bathhouse, mom"! LOL Make yourselves at home on the site, jump in and join in the rallies!!
Darlene


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You'll love the 23RS. We too, had to upgrade when baby #4 came along... SOOOO, we bought a 31RQS which sleeps 11. For future expansion, dont cha know!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats! Welcome to Outbackers.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Family and Congradulations!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

AND WELCOME TO YOUR NEW FAMILY!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*WELCOME!!!*
You are going to LOVE your new OB!!!

Having had a PU when our kids were younger and
hearing those 7 words!(I have to go to the *BATHROOM!)*
You will really appreciate having that bathroom 
available on the road!

MaeJae


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

How Exciting! I hope your TT is all you want it to be, and it will serve you long and well! Look forward to hearing more from you!

HEIDI


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats on the trailer. We did the same thing but with 3 kids (2 girls) and a wife. The pop-up was not a good.
The Outback makes life so easy. Welcome to the world of Outbackers. ENJOY


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, you will love your new camper. I don't know how well you will love the hummer pulling your camper.. My friends just bought a hummer h3 and they tow a 15" hybrid and struggle big time up hill. (the hybrid is 3800 pounds). The had to cancel a trip this summer because they were scared with the hummer. I think the towing capacity is 5000 pounds on the H3. They do tow around CT. with no issues. I would try it. See how it feels and if you don't feel safe move up to a bigger TV. Many people told me I may have problems with my tahoe. But I like it and feel safe. I just drive slow. Good luck. Make sure you let us know how your first trip out goes.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome MiamiFamily4 to the forum. You'll find many ideas for customizing your camper on this forum.

Ask questions, use the search link, and most important, tell us about your mods! Photos are a requirement!

Dan


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback! I know the feeling about sitting in it to look at what needs to be done!

Good luck and spend some time in the Outback Modifications section to get the ideas flowing!









Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the 23RS! We love ours!

-CC


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers and enjoy the New TT









obnj


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

OH Yea!! Another 23RS








Has joined Outbackers

Welcome to the Outbackers
I hope you enjoy your new 23RS
I love mine, Happy Camping


----------



## MykeC (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new TT!

Welcome to Outbackers.

-Myke


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard!








You show good taste in your Outback model selection.








Also, you will find there are several of us here who graduated up from a pop-up. We had a Coleman Sea Pine for about 5 years before movin' on up to an Outback. Can't say that I miss all that cranking, and the sound of canvas whipping in the wind all night long.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome and Congrats on that new TT.








I completely know what you mean about multiple kids driving you up in size. I know it did for us too.








Cant' speak to the H3 as a TV, but it's always a good excuse to get a new truck anyway!!!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

9/1/2007: Bougt new 2008 23RS...can't help walking into it every 10-15 minutes and just sit in it looking at things to add or change.
[/quote]

You will definitely love the "mods" section here!

We too went from a popup to our OB and we absolutely love it. Have fun!

Cheryl


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations on the new OB!







We went from tent camping straight to the OB...skipped the popup completely and we love it!

Gwen


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> 9/1/2007: Bougt new 2008 23RS...can't help walking into it every 10-15 minutes and just sit in it looking at things to add or change.


We just got our 2nd OUTBACK and can't help walking out there ... to just sit in it!

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

